# ANGELN - Wo am besten mit welcher Skillung?



## Sunleys (8. April 2007)

Hallo, da mein Main-char Angeln kann und ich null Plan habe wo ich mit welcher Skillung am besten angel (um auch vorwärts zu kommen), dachte ich mir ich poste das mal hierher. Hoffe doch das mir der ein oder andere Orte nennen kann (mit dazugehöriger Skillung).

Vielen Dank Sunleys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traweg (8. April 2007)

wenn du nur dein Skill pushen willst mach es in der Hauptstadt z.b. in SW ansonsten sind die Gebiete nach Gegnerlvl geordnet.

D.h. wenn ein Gebiet lvl 20 Möppe hat sollte man einen Angelskill von 100 aufweisen um erfolgreich angeln zu können. Den Angelskill kann man mit bestimmten Angeln und den Ködern verbessern.


----------



## White Jen (11. April 2007)

weiterhin kann man auch errechnen, in welchen Gebiet, man seinen Angelskill bringen kann.

Man nimmt immer die höchste Level eines Gebietes, das multiplizierst du dann einfach mit 5 und dann hast du den Skill raus, wie hoch du da skillen kannst. 

Beispiel:

Teufelswald, max. Level 55.

55x 5= 275

Das heißt, im Teufelswald kannst du dein Angeln bis 275 skillen. Dann musst du dir das nächst höchste Gebiet suchen.


----------



## TopDog (11. April 2007)

Gibts auch irgendeine Möglichkeit die Mindestskillung pro Gebiet zu erfahren?

Soll heißen, welchen Skill muss ich mindestens haben, um zum Beispiel in Feralas zu Angeln?


----------



## White Jen (11. April 2007)

Das will ich selber schon seid längeren wissen, leider weiß ich es noch immer nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (11. April 2007)

Da muss ich auch wieder mal sagen:  SUFU benutzen ist wirklich nicht schwer..... da gibts einige Threads dazu, z.B.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...5&hl=angeln


----------



## White Jen (11. April 2007)

Es war auch nach einer Formel gefragt ,ob es eine für ein min angelskill gibt,die man in den Gebiten haben muss.

Den Thread kenn ich auch.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (11. April 2007)

White schrieb:


> Es war auch nach einer Formel gefragt, ob es eine für ein min angelskill gibt,die man in den Gebiten haben muss.
> 
> Den Thread kenn ich auch.



Tschuldigung: die Frage war:


> Hoffe doch das mir der ein oder andere Orte nennen kann (mit dazugehöriger Skillung).



Es würde nach einer Möglichkeit gefragt, den Mindestskill herauszufinden.


----------



## White Jen (11. April 2007)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Tschuldigung: die Frage war:



Und ich habe auf diese Frage geantwortet:



TopDog schrieb:


> Gibts auch irgendeine Möglichkeit die Mindestskillung pro Gebiet zu erfahren?
> 
> Soll heißen, welchen Skill muss ich mindestens haben, um zum Beispiel in Feralas zu Angeln?


----------



## Squishee (11. April 2007)

White schrieb:


> weiterhin kann man auch errechnen, in welchen Gebiet, man seinen Angelskill bringen kann.
> 
> Man nimmt immer die höchste Level eines Gebietes, das multiplizierst du dann einfach mit 5 und dann hast du den Skill raus, wie hoch du da skillen kannst.
> 
> ...


Falsch, du kannst auch im Startgebiet deinen Skill auf 300 bringen, dauert halt ewig. Hab mit 220 auch noch im Brachland Deviatfische gefischt und noch Skillpunkte gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (11. April 2007)

ich weiß=)

Ich wollt nur nochmal die Formel dafür posten, da es einfach schneller geht,wenn man den Skill im passenden Gebiet hochpusht =)


----------



## Dalmus (11. April 2007)

White schrieb:


> ich weiß=)
> 
> Ich wollt nur nochmal die Formel dafür posten, da es einfach schneller geht,wenn man den Skill im passenden Gebiet hochpusht =)



Kommt drauf an, was man als das "passende Gebiet" ansieht.
Afaik ist es so, daß die Steigerung der Angelfertigkeit allein von der Anzahl der geangelten Fische abhängt. Da die Fische in den Startgebieten genau so oft beissen, aber weniger oft entkommen als in den höheren Gebieten, wage ich zu behaupten, daß man zum reinen Skillen in den Startgebierten schneller vorran kommt.


----------



## White Jen (12. April 2007)

Das einzigste was man braucht, in den höheren Angelgewässern ist ein Köder.
Da entkommen einen die Fische auch nicht mehr. Mir zumindset nicht.

Es sei denn,man hat nicht so gute Reflexe ^^


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (12. April 2007)

Ich würde sagen, dass sich das Angel-Skillen gleich verhält wie bei den anderen Berufen.

Wenn ich mit nem hohen Skill in einem niederen Skillgebiet angle, dauert ein SkillUp einfach viel länger.


----------



## White Jen (12. April 2007)

Das sagen viele auch,aber manche sagen das es genauso lange dauert, in einem niedrigeren Gebiet zu angeln.

Ich glaub ich muss das mal selber ausprobieren.
Glaube aber, das es länger braucht


----------



## Manani (12. April 2007)

Ich meine mich daran erinnern zu können, dass im Blizz-Forum stand, dass es wurscht ist und man in Low-Level Gebieten genauso schnell skillen kann wie anderswo. Mag ja durchaus sein, dass man dafür mehr Fische fangen muss, das holt man aber wieder dadurch rein, dass einem Fische nicht mehr so oft durch die Lappen gehen.

Allen, die vor haben das zu skillen würde ich empfehlen bis zum nächsten Patch zu warten. Die Änderungen beim Angeln (verkürzte Angelzeit und immer was am Haken) dürfte die Sache nicht mehr ganz so zäh machen.


----------



## Onyes (12. April 2007)

Das Gebiet ist egal, also wem der Loot egal ist skillt sozusagen am schnellsten in SW weil da die Chance am geringsten ist das einem ein Fisch "entkommt".
Es verhält sich so in etwa wie das Skillen von Waffen!!


----------



## Nightworld (12. April 2007)

wann kommt der Patch raus mit verkürzer Angelwartezeit und immer was am Hacken, und wo steht das?


----------



## Dalmus (13. April 2007)

Nightworld schrieb:


> wann kommt der Patch raus mit verkürzer Angelwartezeit und immer was am Hacken, und wo steht das?



In welchem Patch genau es kommen wird weiß ich leider nicht. Ich vermute mit 2.1.0.
Aus den gamona-News vom 09.04.07 ist zu entnehmen:



> Fishing
> 
> * The fishing timer has been reduced from 30 to 20 seconds and it now takes less time to fish.
> * The fishing timer can no longer run through its duration without a fish biting.
> ...


----------



## Roadricus (17. April 2007)

quatsch . du kannst in og bis 375 angeln skillen, bei angeln is egal wo ... blos du kriegst in ag nur low level zeug.  Sprich die levelberechnung mit mobs ist richtig, aber die sagt nur was ueber die items aus, die man kriegt, bzw fische, aber nicht wie hoch man skillen kann, das kann man sogar bis cap, genauso schnell in og und sonstwo.

man braucht immer je nachdem wie hoch das skill ist bestimmte anzahl an erfolgen um 1 punkt fischen zu kriegen, das steigt dann halt mit skill in die hoehe, und da ist absolut egal wo man fischt, immer feste vorprogrammierte erfolge fuer 1 skillpunkt gain


----------



## Chiba (22. April 2007)

Wenn du Skill 1-20 hast dann am besten in den Hauptstädten und wenn du 250-300 hast dann am besten nach Nachtflossenschuppern oder wie die noch mal heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten auch in den Gebieten bei den entsprechden Mops und wer eine heraus forderund haben will der sollte ab Skill 150 nach Schlingendorntal gehen und am Sonntag (jeden Sonntag) am Angelwettbewerb teilnehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  findet um 12:00 uhr bis 17:00 Uhr statt


----------

